# Shepard sig



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I was playing around trying to come up with an idea for the competition, and got this one going.

It's not my best work, but I like it and since I'm not using it for the competition and I'm sitting here at 1 AM, I figure I'd post it up.

I went for a "sun is shining on his face, so make it a little difficult to look directly at" style of the left side of the sig, so it is a bit blurry. It doesn't help the person looking at the sig, but I'm not really looking to perfect it, just experimenting.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

M.C said:


> I was playing around trying to come up with an idea for the competition, and got this one going.
> 
> It's not my best work, but I like it and since I'm not using it for the competition and I'm sitting here at 1 AM, I figure I'd post it up.
> 
> ...


'

I think thats F***ing bad ass looking! I didnt know you were so good at making sigs!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks buddy, appreciate it.

As for my sig making ability, I'm not sure if I should take that as an insult or compliment lol. You should check out my GFX portfolio, I have a nice selection of my work there.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

M.C said:


> Thanks buddy, appreciate it.
> 
> As for my sig making ability, I'm not sure if I should take that as an insult or compliment lol. You should check out my GFX portfolio, I have a nice selection of my work there.


LOL, i forgot it was you that made those Sigs :thumb02: you changed your pic! 

And if you ever have any extra time show me some Machida Sig skills! My thread closes at 1/25 :thumb01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is an awesome sig man! Awesome choice as well. Shephard is awesome!!! :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I dig it man. I don't like the text though. Throws the sig off a little bit, plain white can work, but the style of text (not your fault, it's just the actual font) just doesn't fit imo.

Looks very good though, nice work man.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

It looks good buddy overall but I have to agree with Kry. You should change the text. Like he said its not your fault, we all have been there can't figure what text to add lol..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> '
> 
> *I think thats F***ing bad ass looking*! *I didnt know you were so good at making sigs*!



*Quoted for truth!*

*Yeah M.C...you are quite good! LOL* 

Awesome sig!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate the comments.

Yeah, the text was a bit of a pain because I sort of screwed myself not leaving enough room to be able to play with the text placement much. I was ready to finish the sig off so just put down the text in a readable space with a readable font and left it. There's seriously nothing more time consuming than scrolling through 100 fonts trying to find the exact one that looks the best.


----------

